# Audison Bit One



## db_Outlaw (May 10, 2012)

Not my auction but this may be of some interest to folks. Currently $300, no reserve.

Audison Bit One processor | eBay

Disclaimer: Auction claims this model is 2 years old. I know earlier models had noise feedback issues due to the metallic paint used. This might be one from that batch.


----------

